# The women I love



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

My mother. God bless her despite her shortcommings.

My daughters. They are my gift from God almighty

Last but not definitely not least, my GF. She has endured a journey through life like mine. I absolutely adore her.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awwww


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Awwww



Yes indeed lamaga. Unfortunately it is too "gamma" for many of the men here.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

morituri said:


> Unfortunately it is too "gamma" for many of the men here.


That's odd. There must be a dynamic here I haven't caught on to. For my part, well said and thumbs up.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

morituri said:


> Yes indeed lamaga. Unfortunately it is too "gamma" for many of the men here.


I don't think so. 

Let me fix this for you.



morituri said:


> Yes indeed lamaga. Unfortunately it is too "gamma" for many of the men here. But F them. I don't care.


Now it's Alpha.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Coming from someone I respect a ton, you E3K, it means a great deal. Thank you.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I was going to post the music video "let's get it on ooooo leeet's get it ooonnn" then I read this 



morituri said:


> My mother. God bless her despite her shortcommings.
> 
> My daughters. They are my gift from God almighty



Time to change tactics.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a blessed man.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

morituri said:


> I am a blessed man.


And you easily have the most interesting avatars on the board.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

You have been through so much, and you know what is important in life. Blessings to you!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> You have been through so much, and you know what is important in life. Blessings to you!


Thank you lovesherman. My life at times has certainly been one hairy amusement park ride but still I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------

